# Recommendations for Road Cycling



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Hello people, I used to be a very active member on here a while back and then I kinda come out of the game. Thought I'd pop back in as I'm after some information. Cycling (Yes I'm one of those now, sorry. Ha). I looking for a subtle course to improve my abilities on the bike. I have zero intention on racing but I'd like a help in hand mainly with recovering and fat loss. Can anyone recommend or know from experience of a little course I can do? Ideally tablets but I might reluctantly starting pinning again. I see Anavar and Tbol popping up on some searches I do but thought I'd get your advice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Cycling is my main sport. Limited experience with PEDs until last year.

What I've found to date, the BB doses are far too much for a cyclist. The extra weight you put on acts as a detrimental affect even though much stronger.

Cardio really suffers and legs give up far too easily when on. The best I was last year was when I came off after a cycle.

However, my cycling was not great, injured twice and missed months.

Am using test p, seems to hold less water. Used test only, test EQ. Going to run, low test/EQ and winny next. Also take GH which is subtle but I really like. Hoping winny doesn't affect joints too much. But am talking levels alot of guys here would say are pointless.

I'll probably, stay TRT test all year, with increases of certain compounds every so often, before dropping down to TRT again.

This is a good read

http://forum.cyclingnews.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=5293

What are your body stats? What kind of level you riding at?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Redsy said:


> Cardio really suffers and legs give up far too easily when on.


 Totally agree with this although my sport is rugby (second team, veterans, nothing serious) you don't want to be holding too much water/muscle when being mobile is the main priority.

@larus has used peds and is a keen cyclist iirc. Perhaps he can help or link his previous posts on the issue Thanks


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Redsy said:


> Cycling is my main sport. Limited experience with PEDs until last year.
> 
> What I've found to date, the BB doses are far too much for a cyclist. The extra weight you put on acts as a detrimental affect even though much stronger.
> 
> ...


 Hello Redsy. I'm 6ft 191lb and my FTP is 264 (that was 4 weeks ago nearly) Currently at 3.05 w/kg and I'm training 5 days a week I took Anavar little while ago but I was getting muscle cramps pretty bad, that was at 50mg. I've looked into Eq as that has a bit of Epo in it and then I was going to stack it with 30mg of Winny. I took Thermo Lip the other week, 1ml but my legs were in clip!! I was getting Hyperthyroidism from either the T3 or Clen. This week to top it off I've caught that dirty virus too


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Wings said:


> Hello Redsy. I'm 6ft 191lb and my FTP is 264 (that was 4 weeks ago nearly) Currently at 3.05 w/kg and I'm training 5 days a week I took Anavar little while ago but I was getting muscle cramps pretty bad, that was at 50mg. I've looked into Eq as that has a bit of Epo in it and then I was going to stack it with 30mg of Winny. I took Thermo Lip the other week, 1ml but my legs were in clip!! I was getting Hyperthyroidism from either the T3 or Clen. This week to top it off I've caught that dirty virus too


 Not sure on your natural build but dieting down to 13 stone, would increase w/kg fairly well and definitely help on hills. I ride with a few good riders who are 6ft and about 11 stone. Now thats not for me as they have no muscle on top half, but must admit i was 11st 4 last April at 5'10" and was probably best ive been on hills. Then injury..... Built up to 13st 2 with strength training, but cut in last 4 week on TRT down to 12 st 2. Going to get down to 12st and maintain there till i can up the miles. (recovering from surgery at minute so am only gym based)

However, i am trying to do similar to you as increase strength and keep weight down. The case is out for me, but endurance wise ive not found the right AAS. Plenty for strength. As i said am looking at test/EQ, probably 200/250 and winny starting 25mg and going up to 50mg. But ill drop it if it stops me riding. Ive got some anavar too, but ill try on a different cycle.

EQ is meant to help as potentially raise HCT, like EPO. EPO is gold standard but bloody expensive and a bit risky without full docs support i decided.

Am no expert on AAS but does 3-5g taurine not help cramps? Got some for cramps for clen but not suffered so far, so never used.

So my plan seems to be build lean muscle, almost recomp as much as possible. Keep weight gain under 9lbs, before dropping dose. Drop compounds after period if affecting cardio significantly and continue on TRT test to maintain as much as possible. On a TRT dose, i seem to reap the rewards of training hard previously on bigger doses and get cardio back.

For cyclists, especially as we get older i think Test is king, just to allow hard training and recovery quickly. Then if we drop back the test etc, hopefully see an improvement to cardio and threshold HR, VO2 max etc. How old are you?

Not keen on a oral on cycle, hear its not great for well being, and god knows when pushing hard on hills, threshold sessions, FTP tests etc you need your head to be in the game and feel up for it. Ive sapped recently to test P from test E on @ElChapo reccommendations, i am pleased i did. Within a week or 2, felt i drop loads of water.

Great to have another cyclist onboard and be good to hear what you go with and thoughts.


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Totally agree with this although my sport is rugby (second team, veterans, nothing serious) you don't want to be holding too much water/muscle when being mobile is the main priority.
> 
> @larus has used peds and is a keen cyclist iirc. Perhaps he can help or link his previous posts on the issue Thanks


 Yeah, i would really love to hear more about how people use within sport as often it can be transferable from sport to sport to some extent , maybe its just usage in more moderation as too big becomes a hinderance.

Would be good to hear from @larus if he has experience he can share


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Redsy said:


> Not sure on your natural build but dieting down to 13 stone, would increase w/kg fairly well and definitely help on hills. I ride with a few good riders who are 6ft and about 11 stone. Now thats not for me as they have no muscle on top half, but must admit i was 11st 4 last April at 5'10" and was probably best ive been on hills. Then injury..... Built up to 13st 2 with strength training, but cut in last 4 week on TRT down to 12 st 2. Going to get down to 12st and maintain there till i can up the miles. (recovering from surgery at minute so am only gym based)
> 
> However, i am trying to do similar to you as increase strength and keep weight down. The case is out for me, but endurance wise ive not found the right AAS. Plenty for strength. As i said am looking at test/EQ, probably 200/250 and winny starting 25mg and going up to 50mg. But ill drop it if it stops me riding. Ive got some anavar too, but ill try on a different cycle.
> 
> ...


 I'm 29 and it's my 2nd year or cycling. I've not heard about Taurine to help with cramps so I might give that a go when I get back from America next month. These cramps really f**ked me up! I did an 'easy' endurance ride and it felt like I was riding up Mount Everest. I really think I'm going to fo with Eq and Winny. I know Anavar is milder but I was on 50mg ED little while back and I cant really say I noticed any difference but all I do is cycle atm, no gym work. My aim is to get down to 13st and stay at that weight with a w/kg of at least 4w/kg. What's your dossage of Test P and are you pinning EOD?


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Wings said:


> I'm 29 and it's my 2nd year or cycling. I've not heard about Taurine to help with cramps so I might give that a go when I get back from America next month. These cramps really f**ked me up! I did an 'easy' endurance ride and it felt like I was riding up Mount Everest. I really think I'm going to fo with Eq and Winny. I know Anavar is milder but I was on 50mg ED little while back and I cant really say I noticed any difference but all I do is cycle atm, no gym work. My aim is to get down to 13st and stay at that weight with a w/kg of at least 4w/kg. What's your dossage of Test P and are you pinning EOD?


 Sounds like we'll be doing similar then.

That's what I was finding, HR well below threshold but legs were screaming on cycle. Off cycle it was much improved and got the performance boost then.

I've never got to the magical 4w/kg. I wasn't far off then bought a tacx neo, dropped power meter and the neo was much more accurate and lost loads of watts on FTP as recorded much better.

Taurine recommended with cramps from clen, so worth a shot. Also, plenty fluids/electrolytes.

I assume your planning on running test with EQ and winny?

Am going to run Test P E3D 200mg /wk. EQ 200mg/week. I'll probably just jab EQ 1x week.

If 100mg/ml test p, that works out 0.85ml E3D.

However, choose a solid training plan and follow it! I've found British Cycling plans great, easy to follow. Turbo wise trainer road is the boy for structure, but I moved over to zwift. Bit more fun and can do similar plans. Mix it a strength session at gym...boom! 4w/kg.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Redsy said:


> Sounds like we'll be doing similar then.
> 
> That's what I was finding, HR well below threshold but legs were screaming on cycle. Off cycle it was much improved and got the performance boost then.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'll be running Test with it but I don't want to be jabbing frequently tbh. I didn't like doing it on the first place.

Regarding the power meter, what power meter did you have because you can't beat a power meter for data. A Turbo trainer is only an estimate and some are 5% off target. Like my Elite Rampa is 10% off either side I think (it might be 5%). The closest Turbo to a Power meter is Elite Fluvo I think it is. It's like 2%


----------



## Redsy (May 24, 2018)

Nah, ive got a tacx neo, its about as accurate as they come, comparable to SRM. Am set up with zwift and projector, its mint :thumb

I've stopped using PM outside, back to HR and RPE. I ride with some fast lads so am guaranteed to ride z5 plenty just to hold on. We do outside threshold stuff, sprints, hill repeats. They are younger, lighter, fitter, better!!

I had a 4iiii single sided PM. Ive a leg imbalance so wasn't accurate in comparison. So do FTP tests, really structured stuff on turbo for sitting at certain power etc.

If the jabbing bothers you, you could just jab test e, 1x week with EQ. It doesnt really bother me, especially with VG jabs with small pin so am after less water from test p.

Be interested to hear your experiences once you get going, all the best.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

That TacxNeo is one of the best ones out, I just had a look and it has a power accuracy of 1%, thats very good tbf. The Elite Drivo 2 is 0.5% but that's still only 0.5%, very similar in stats too. I have a 4iiii, like you say though, it's single sided and wont show leg imbalance.

If I decide to start a course then i'll let you know. Happy training matey!


----------



## AirForce (Mar 16, 2019)

Consider cardarine, meldonium and low dose test and eq.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Problem with any cardiovascular sport and using any androgenic PED's is that your heart being a muscle will also grow, so don't make it a long term 'cycle'


----------

